

SoundCloud Backbone.js Stack by Nick Fisher - malandrew
http://spadgos.github.com/blog/2012/06/01/soundclouds-stack-slides-from-fluentconf-and-sfjs/
http://spadgos.github.com/sfjs-next-soundcloud/#/step-1
======
malandrew
To go straight to the slides, go here: <http://spadgos.github.com/sfjs-next-
soundcloud/#/step-1>

Once I get the video recording of this presentation from my friend that is
editing it, I will post it as well.

------
malandrew
And here's the video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UbdDAmYbbk>
presentation starts at 10m32s

